# Royal Liver - Londonplus - endowment policy - dreadful terminal bonus after 37 years?



## kcolllins57 (4 Feb 2013)

I have just been informed by Royal London Plus that my endownment with profits - 2.2.76 to 2.2.13 has matured with a terminal bonus of about 15 percent.   The policy was taken out 37 yrs ago and while under the Royal Liver I expected in the mid1990s the terminal bonus would be around 250%, the longer the policy ran the greater bonus it would have.  This was given on the statements.  Now it appears the terminal bonus is not published.  I wonder why?   Pitiful.  Can I appeal against this low additiional terminal bonus?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Ember (5 Feb 2013)

I am not able to answer your question but I would like to share my experience with my endowment with profits policy. I held the policy for 20 years, initially the annual bonuses were acceptable, but they quickly began to fall, year after year. Eventually, I received a letter stating that the annual bonus would be reduced to zero, but that the terminal bonus would be increased. 
The twenty years elapsed........ and due to adverse conditions the terminal bonus was also reduced, to almost zero.
The only thing guaranteed in these policies is the commission that you have to pay, that was never reduced.


----------



## Palerider (5 Feb 2013)

There is no appeal with the former Royal Liver, I had a 25 year policy that matured last year, your word pitiful is an appropriate description, terminal bonuses are not guaranteed, this is outlined on the paperwork you receive each year from the company.


----------



## mullking (13 Feb 2013)

Hi all
Just logged in to see what was available on royal liver (London). I too took out a small with profits policy 10 years ago. It cost €35 per month. The total paid in was €4200. To-day I received the maturity cheque for €3582.51. My wife and son took out the same policies on the same day with the same amt. payable monthly. My son got a cheque for €3742.96 with the wife receiving €3676.21. My questions-----where are the profits (with profits stated on schedule) and 2) why the difference in amounts paid out ?


----------



## MrEarl (14 Feb 2013)

Anyone either currently investing with Royal Liver, or even considering it, should seriously look at their performance compared with competitors.

For a mutual company, they certainly don't appear to act in the best interests of the members (i.e. policy holders), given their poor performances under various categories of product or service.


----------

